# Let’s make jerky



## pa42phigh (Jan 4, 2019)

Let’s make jerky bought a pork loin I’m going to use masterbuilt 40








Trimming it up







I froze it approximately 3 hours for slicing








I ended up with  3 batches 2lb 2lb 3lb

I am make the following recipes

First will be Walt’s sweet teriyaki thx Walt I would tag ya but I don’t have it figured out yet..

2lb pork loin sliced..1/3 cup teriyaki,I used plain great value  sauce,the original  calls for the soy vay Veri..1/3 cup pineapple juice, 1/4 cup water 1/3 cup brown sugar, 1/3 cup white granulated (regular table) sugar, 1 heaping TBS fresh grated ginger and 1 heaping TBS fresh minced garlic.

The second 2lb Batch dragon fire from the jerkyholic page it’s a teriyaki habanero

https://www.jerkyholic.com/dragon-fire-beef-jerky/

And the 3 lb is a recipe my dad always made
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i used the proper amount of cure #1 in all recipes


Start jerky 8:30 @160 for 1 hour no smoke

9:30 added apple chips and spun 2 Bottom racks around because of uneven heat caused by  being over the element bump temp to 180 to get chips burning.

10:30 back to 160

12:00 few pieces on bottom rack are done

3 ½  hours leaving temp at 160°

Pulled the two Bottom racks @ 2:30 total  6 hours
Pulled remaining racks a 3:30 total 7 hours. I got 5 lbs in the smoker mes 40. I’ll finish the remaining 2lb tomorrow.. thxyou every one for the great information this site and members provide..


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice batch of Jerky I do hope you didn't believe.
Every things better with Blue Bonnet
Richie


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 24, 2020)

tropics said:


> Nice batch of Jerky I do hope you didn't believe.
> Every things better with Blue Bonnet
> Richie


Depends what u put it on


----------

